# 69 GTO clutch countershaft issue



## ltcbear (Dec 7, 2011)

When I was looking at replacing my master cylinder and power booster on my 69 GTO 4 SPD, I noticed my clutch countershaft assembly in the attached pictures didn't look right to me. I'm not sure exactly how it is supposed to look, but I would think it's supposed to fit up snug to the bracket(which is not cracked, but I'm not sure if it's bent the right way). I can see that the felt seal is missing, but do I have bigger issues? I notice you can buy all the parts from Ames, but they also have a solid countershaft available as a replacement. I'm wondering if that's a better way to go. As it is right now, my clutch seems to work OK. I'll need to get some help to remove the assembly, so I thought I would ask for some input before I proceed. I would appreciate some advice. Thanks.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

It looks like the bracket is bent or something. Later If I can get through all the snow I'll go out and look at my 69 and report back.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

You are either missing some of the components inside the countershaft or they are worn out. I recommend replacing the assembly. Also, I think your clutch spring should be rotated about 90 degrees to hook over the outer edge. Probably not contributing to your problem. Matt


----------



## ltcbear (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, I would appreciate it. I don't know of one locally I can just go look at. Also, my basic line of thinking was just to replace the whole assembly and the bracket since the parts aren't too expensive; however with the current list of planned (wish list) purchases, I'm trying to be as frugal as possible. Funny how those lists can grow.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly if it isn't rubbing on anything and the action is smooth you are _probably_ fine. It does appear to be binding at the joint in your first picture though.

I would take it apart, re-grease it and install the seal. I would recommend putting the car safely on jack stands and get someone to work the clutch. See if is working properly with no deflection or rubbing.

Edit: Just went out and looked at mine. Now keep in mind that I have a completely non stock application here but mine is aligned better than yours but still not completely straight. What got me thinking though was the frame bracket on the other side of the countershaft is really going to effect that alignment as well and if it is bend or loose could be the cause of your mis-alignment. Just something to look at and I hope this helps.


----------



## ltcbear (Dec 7, 2011)

I appreciate all the input. I think pulling it off and replacing any worn or missing parts and maybe a new bracket makes sense. When I get to it I'll check back in with progress report.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

To me, it looks like you have a sacked out motor mount, allowing the engine to sag on that side, throwing your geometry off. I bet if the engine came up a hair, the shaft would even itself right out.


----------



## ltcbear (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought of this, but the motor mounts were replaced recently when we rebuilt the engine. However the one thing that puzzles me is that the engine seems to sit low in the frame. The flex fan had actually hit the bottom of the fan shroud at one point. I showed this to some guys in the GTO club, but no one could give a definitive answer. My car is an original 4 speed, but the current 69 engine(400) engine block came from an automatic. I was told that shouldn't make a difference. Anyway, I carved out the bottom of my shroud and installed a 19 1/2 clutch fan. This seems to work good and hasn't affected my operating temperature.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

New parts don't necessarily mean good or correct parts. Very likely poor off shore stuff that is the wrong height. From what you just said, It sounds more than ever like your engine is sitting too low in the frame. Look at the geometry of your Z bar shaft. The only thing that will get it in line is to raise the engine.


----------



## ltcbear (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been out of the loop for a while, but I think your right about raising the engine. I'm looking into that now.


----------

